# Tobacco free workplace



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody know how long nicotine stays in your system. I applied for a job in a tobacco free workplace and was wondering how much time I got before I have to quit. Also do they keep testing after your hired?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 1, 2012)

I think they mean you can't use backer products on the property.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I think they mean you can't use backer products on the property.




this!!!
pretty sure they can't tell you ,you can't do something that is legal off their property....


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not necessarily true.  Many companies have as a condition of employment that you not use tobacco.  Has been tried several times and upheld in court.  Argument is that it saves on health insurance costs and that non-tobacco users are out of work less often due to health problems.  So long as the company makes it clear up front they can set almost any condition they want. 

Yes they often continue routine testing after employment.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Days to months...

http://www.primehealthchannel.com/how-long-does-nicotine-stay-in-your-system.html


Why not just quit now?  It'll save you money and you won't have to ask questions like these.  Think of it this way...you'll be ahead of the times because I'm pretty sure smoking will just about be banned everywhere except the grave.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Mar 2, 2012)

If your employer provides Group Health Insurance then you are required to state if you or any covered family member is a tobacco user.

If you are,  your premiums will cost more.
If you lie that you are not and found that you are you can lose your coverage.

I quit smoking 30 years ago and never regretted it.


----------



## zedex (Mar 2, 2012)

A tobacco free workplace is just that- workplace. If they demand a smoke-free lifestyle, that is different. As more places convert to smoke-free, there is some latitude for personal choices. 

 Basically they are telling you no smoking on the job or company property. What you do beyond that is up to you.

 Just go in and ask them what the policy is. Report back and let us know what they say.


----------



## Mossy78 (Mar 2, 2012)

Since you're in Thomson I can assume it's Shaw Industries you are looking to work for.
I've worked out there for years, they don't test to see if you smoke, you just can't smoke on Shaw property, you'll see the smokers go across the street all the time.
More than smoking, you're gonna be worried about how to stay cool in that tower, It gets HOT!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry...I was just saying that was..."what I _think_" !! No intention to tell ya something "not true" my friend.


----------



## Timberman (Mar 2, 2012)

The Southern Co ie Georgia Power requires all new hires to test free of nicotine. Nicotine breaks down into cotinine within a day cotinine stays in the system much longer so it is what they test for. In an average smoker or chewer/dipper cotinine will be detectable for several weeks.


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 2, 2012)

get yourself some Snus.  It'll be your little secret.


----------



## Aaron Johnson (Mar 2, 2012)

scott- i work at a tobacco free workplace and it is just that.   no tobacco is to be used in or on company property.  here, they don't test employees for tobacco in your system.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 2, 2012)

What happens if someone only uses nicotime gum or patches?


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Go with the E-Cigarette if You want. No Tobacco at all. No Flame , No Lighter needed.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a friend just miss out on a good job due to a tobacco clause. They will not hire anyone that uses any type. And, they test regularly.


----------



## rwagner (Mar 5, 2012)

some fire departments dont want you to us tabacco because it makes their health insurace go up. kept me out of a few jobs becasue i dip.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 5, 2012)

For a more serious answer,I was told by a doctor that it's out of your system in 3 days. But the craving for it last up to a week. If you can make it past the week,then it's all down hill. But,I still couldn't tell ya if thats true or not. Just going by what I was told.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 5, 2012)

swamp hunter said:


> Go with the E-Cigarette if You want. No Tobacco at all. No Flame , No Lighter needed.



Have you saw the news lately about a guy that had a E-Cig blow up in his face? The battery exploded. Yea,thats safer!


----------



## jkk6028 (Mar 5, 2012)

my previous employer tested for nicotine on the pre-employment physical 

positive for nicotine = no job

prospective employees were made well aware of this


----------



## jkk6028 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Have you saw the news lately about a guy that had a E-Cig blow up in his face? The battery exploded. Yea,thats safer!



i'm not really a betting man......but think i would take my chances with the e-cig


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> What happens if someone only uses nicotime gum or patches?



Yeah, or second hand smoke?


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 13, 2012)

[QUOTE=NastytaterHave you saw the news lately about a guy that had a E-Cig blow up in his face? The battery exploded. Yea,thats safer!

Over 3 Million Folks use them. One MAYBE Blew up ??
I,ve got one right here now. Took Me from 25 Ciggs a Day to 3 or 4 if I,m Drinkin. 
 Safer than that Pack and some a Day.  

Don,t believe everything You Read


----------



## oops1 (Mar 16, 2012)

My employer went to smoke free years back. They are talking about going tobacco free now. I guess I'll have to quit, or resort back to high-school days and hide it. Probably not worth it though.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 18, 2012)

I know jobs are hard to come by, but do you really want to work for someone who is so controlling they want to tell you what you can do "off the clock"?


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Mar 22, 2012)

swamp hunter said:


> NastytaterHave you saw the news lately about a guy that had a E-Cig blow up in his face? The battery exploded. Yea said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the same county as the guy who had the ecig blow up in his face. Weird. I wonder if there were extenuating circumstances though I.e. He may have had a meth lab going at the time too.


----------



## 12gamag (Apr 22, 2012)

injun joe said:


> I know jobs are hard to come by, but do you really want to work for someone who is so controlling they want to tell you what you can do "off the clock"?



my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 22, 2012)

The E-cig still contains nicotine - just no tar. So if they test for nicotine it won't help.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 22, 2012)

injun joe said:


> I know jobs are hard to come by, but do you really want to work for someone who is so controlling they want to tell you what you can do "off the clock"?





I can't even understand how it's legal to do that.  If that's the case then why not terminate people that eat junkfood....drink alcohol....or better yet, let's just drop everyone the moment they show symptoms of a condition that's going to cost the company money through health insurance coverage!   Diabetic?  Sorry, you're terminated.  Cancer?  Sorry.

Ridiculous.  I wouldn't work for a company like that.  I understand and agree with a company's right to disallow smoking on campus but the minute you start telling people what they can/can't do outside of work (as long as legal) then it's crossing the line.


----------

